
Are we in a tech bubble? - domino
http://areweinatechbubble.com/
======
glennos
Any use of the word "bubble" in this context irritates me, but I do like that
someone set this site up purely for what seems to be purely they're own
satisfaction. They've even masked their WHOIS records.

